# 2 plants in one pot is it okay??



## iiq van condet (Jul 14, 2008)

pot a and b

weight 10inch and height 10inch
it  make me easy to give them proper lighting..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Putting 2 plants in a single pot is a bad idea, they will tangle roots, if 1 of the plants is male you would not be able to get all the male plant out and the roots would rot, single pots only, P.s you have nute burn, how old are the plants?


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 14, 2008)

pot a 3 and 2 wks pot b 2 wks and 1 wk
nute burn??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Over feeding, are you giving the plants feed?
Is your soil pre nuted? (says it will feed the plant for 2 months, 3 months)

Nutes/Nuted = Nutrients.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 14, 2008)

bad idea. true.
i have two as we speak share'n a galon jug i cut the top out of and put holes in the bottom. they are about 6 weeks into flower.. i think... (btw, write dates down so you know stuff or do something so you know. all i know about mine is i started with two seeds in january.. now im where im at..)
oh yea, the two plant thing... (sorry, long day(s))
the two share'n the one 'jug' have far less trichs come'n in and they are both females.... and... in a diffrent 'pot' 10 by 10 in. or close to it.
one was male, the other female. cut the male, AND grabbed the rockwool cube that i planted in the dirt and slowly pulled it out while rotating my wrist... (yes, i cloned a male...)
at anyrate, the female left behind is still doing well in trichs but lacks branches from being overcrowded by the male for awhile...
thats my $0.02.
and consider me a newbie.
good luck!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 14, 2008)

What are you using for light? they look like they need more.


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Over feeding, are you giving the plants feed?
> Is your soil pre nuted? (says it will feed the plant for 2 months, 3 months)
> 
> Nutes/Nuted = Nutrients.




iam still let them grow without any nute..
myb i'll give them when they going to 4 wks.

i mix with the previous soil  50%
i grew kind a asia seeds.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i would advise ya to put each plants to their own potting like dixie cups? and punch 4 to 6 holes on bottom, until you find their sexes then ya will know which to keep


----------



## massproducer (Jul 14, 2008)

It is looking to me more like a Magnesium deficiecy, and like you are burning the one closest to the light from the heat being produced.  Is that a halogen bulb you are using?  If so remove it.  Give some more info on your lighting set up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2008)

MJ needs 1 gallon of soil per foot of growth. You could easily grow 2 plants in one container. 2 one foot plants would need 2 gallons of soil and so on. I knew a girl who always grew 2 plants per pot(clones) and her plants always looked great.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What are you using for light? they look like they need more.


MUCH MORE


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 15, 2008)

i just recently had to double up on a bunch of my plants and it is a bad idea.  i had wayyyyy too many clones and not enough pots so i put two plants in each pot and they arent producing much bud at all.  In every pot it seems that one plant dominates and the second plant is just scrawny and useless.   I thought it would be a good idea to save space and be more effecient but i was wrong.


----------



## Codybear (Jul 15, 2008)

I currently have 7 females about 5 weeks into flowering growing in 5 3 gallon contiainers.  Plus 2 in plastic cups that i put in the closet and didnt want to throw away.  With bending and creativity they all seem to be doing fine.  In 2 containers i have 2 plants and there always seems to be a dominant one.  I am growing from seed and had to take into condideration that i would remove males.  I had way more males than expected so glad i did it.


----------



## Codybear (Jul 15, 2008)

Also my white widows seem to bush out and my BC mangos seem to grow into a striaght stalk so that might be something to think about.  I wish i would have put 3 mangos per container.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> MJ needs 1 gallon of soil per foot of growth. You could easily grow 2 plants in one container. 2 one foot plants would need 2 gallons of soil and so on. I knew a girl who always grew 2 plants per pot(clones) and her plants always looked great.




for clones yes its OK yes, Ya dat girl go girl!

I did saw other pics on other memeber that has like 10 babies in one gal pot im like, woo wait and see what happen , they grew it with soil  it look fine, but it look small cuz they are crowd, so ya dont want that ethier.

check my pics


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 18, 2008)

finally i separate them and now i c the different they growing more fast 
thax guys...


----------

